# Pompano Hooks



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

Seeking for some Fla. info. Whats the #1 hook used down there for sandflea fishing when strictly targeting pompano?
Does anyone have a favorite?
Also would anyone be willing to share their leader size when targeting clear water pomps?
Here in N.C. we try everything you can name and we catch some good pomps but there's a lot of "blind hog" fishing going on ....I don't think we're being as effective as we could...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi pier-legend , see if this helps .

A two or three-hook monofilament dropper rig with 2/0 Eagle Claw L197 circle bait hooks fitted with a 2-4 ounce pyramid sinker is the most common terminal tackle. The circle hooks are self-setting so you can fish multiple rods to increase your chances of a hook-up. Be sure to leave the point of the hook exposed. Other natural baits are clams, shrimp, and small crabs. If you're fishing an area with clear water, small jigs tipped with a shrimp tail can be productive.

Tips
http://www.southfloridasportfishing.com/tips.cfm?c=v&cn=1&cs=6&n=124

http://www.tampabayangler.com/pompano.htm

East Coast
http://www.floridasportsman.com/features/pompano_stlucie_surf/index.html

West Coast
http://capmel.com/Pompano_A_Well_kept_Secret.htm


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks Kozlow for the info and the articles, both gave me some good ideas. I knew folks down that way were a lot more in to their pomp fishing than up here. Down there pomps are a target, up here their more of by-catch or something to do til something else happens.
But theres a group of us starting to target pomps and we're looking for edges and stratgies......they are a neat fish. just picky enough to be a great challange.......thanks again .......pier-legend


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Your welcome pier-legend . Good luck with the Pomps .


----------

